# Need help



## dano (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everybody, I'm Dan. 

I haven't configured FreeBSD in a while. I got my FreeBSD set up with gnome deskop and gdm. For some reason after I edited the preferences the file manager still couldnt recieve the data. I also wasn't able to configure the flash plugins for the web browsers. I wonder if there's something I need to add to the rc file to get the file manager to load the data from the disc. 

Any help would be appriciated, thanks.


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 14, 2012)

dano said:
			
		

> Hey everybody, I'm Dan.
> 
> I haven't configured FreeBSD in a while. I got my FreeBSD set up with gnome deskop and gdm. For some reason after I edited the preferences the file manager still *couldnt recieve the data*. I also wasn't able to configure the *flash plugins for the web browsers*. I wonder if there's something I need to add to the rc file to get the file manager to load the data from the disc.
> 
> Any help would be appriciated, thanks.



1.Do you mean to access files from your HDD?
2.Browser flash plugin install info given here.


----------

